# Filing CPT Code 96160



## KZimmerman01 (May 8, 2017)

Good morning,

I am looking for information on billing CPT code 96160 (Administration of patient-focused health risk assessment instrument (eg, Health hazard appraisal) with scoring and documentation, per standardized instrument).  My CEO is looking for information on how it needs to be billed and if a Family Practice can bill such a code.  Is there any documentation that is needed for filing?


Thank you,

Kristen Zimmerman (Family Physicians Group)


----------

